# iCloud depuis navigateur : localiser mon iPhone n'apparaît pas



## mobigeek (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour

J'essaie de dépanner un ami qui a cramé son iPhone avec un chargeur allume cigare à 2 balles. En le branchant sur l'allume cigare, celui-ci a fait un gros clac, et depuis son iPhone ne s'allume plus. Auncun dégât apparent, mais il a du prendre une vilaine surcharge.

L'iPhone étant encore sous garantie, appel au SAV Apple, qui demande de désactiver la fonction "Localiser mon iPhone" depuis iCloud.com (puisque l'iPhone ne s'allume plus) pour poursuivre la procédure de remplacement.

Problème : parmis les différentes icônes habituelles (Contacts, iCloud drive, Notes, etc...) je n'ai pas Localiser mon iPhone (ni Photos ni Rappels également).

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?


----------



## Ma Dalton (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

 tu t’es loggué sur iCloud avec l’identifiant Apple de ton ami ?


----------



## mobigeek (25 Octobre 2017)

Oui


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2017)

Recommence en utilisant Safari plutôt que Chrome peut-être...


----------



## mobigeek (25 Octobre 2017)

J’ai essayé Safari et Firefox aussi. Le résultat est le même


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2017)

Ce qui est curieux c'est que tu n'as ni Mail, ni Calendrier, ni Notes, ni Rappels... tu es sûr de l'identifiant iCloud utilisé?

Si tu choisis Réglages, sur cette page iCloud, est-ce que les appareils de l'identifiant iVloud en question (iPad, iPhone, Mac...) apparaissent bien?


----------



## loic467 (13 Mai 2021)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce qui est curieux c'est que tu n'as ni Mail, ni Calendrier, ni Notes, ni Rappels... tu es sûr de l'identifiant iCloud utilisé?
> 
> Si tu choisis Réglages, sur cette page iCloud, est-ce que les appareils de l'identifiant iVloud en question (iPad, iPhone, Mac...) apparaissent bien?


Bonsoir,

J eme permets de relancer ce post. j'ai exactement le même soucis, avez vous pu trouver la solution?


----------

